
My Quest for Identity in Software Engineering - alexfortin
https://a.l3x.in/2020/01/29/my-quest-for-identity-in-software-engineering.html
======
alexfortin
A wrap up of my last 20 years as a professional in IT, along with some
considerations about the current state of the art.

